
Buddybuild: Introducing Instant Replay - dennispi
http://blog.buddybuild.com/introducing-instant-replay/
======
dennispi
Buddybuild's crash reporting functionality just got even better.

Instant Replay answers a common question amongst development teams - "how did
that happen?" \- by showing devs a video replay of exactly what a user was
doing in the moments leading up to a crash, which means the dev gets an exact
set of steps needed to reproduce it.

